# Trailer Walkboard



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Need a pic of the problem to know how to deal with it... :-?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a possible Gheenoe problem


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Talked to Sam at Gheenoe (boat is a Gheenoe Super) Should be no problem, just drill a hole in the walkboard so the livewell will drain.


----------

